# multimedia/mkvtoolnix won't build (configure error)



## phrac (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello all,

Having trouble building multimedia/mkvtoolnix and I just can't figure it out.  There seems to be a problem linking to the boost libs, and they are in fact on my system, but I can't get this thing to configure.

This is on an amd64 system, recent ports, 8-STABLE

Here are the last lines of the error:

```
checking for magic.h... yes
checking for boostlib >= 1.32.0... yes
checking whether the Boost::Regex library is available... yes
checking for main in -lboost_regex... no
checking for main in -lboost_regex-boost_regex... no
configure: error: Could not link against boost_regex-boost_regex !
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/multimedia/mkvtoolnix/work/mkvtoolnix-3.0.0/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mkvtoolnix.
```

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## phrac (Jan 5, 2010)

I have gotten it working.  It seems that if boost-libs is built with gcc44, it causes the link error when building mkvtoolnix.  I built boost-libs with gcc42 (compiler that ships with 8) and it works now.


----------

